# Pets Corner



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I have never been in one of these before, but I found one today in Maidstone and was pleasantly surprised with the conditions they were keeping their animals in (well compared to other pet shops anyway) 

They were in tanks, but the tanks were in a seperate room which you could see through a glass window. Every tank had a wheel in it along with some sort of house or shelter.

There was a poster on the window about their *Star Breeder* program which says about how they never knowingly get animals from battery farm type places. They also say about how they will take unwanted pets for rehoming.
Pets Corner - Online Pet Store

It also said on the poster that you could ask them about their database of local breeders, so me and my friend asked them about this as she has recently lost her hamster and would like to get one from a breeder, we said we weren't from that area so couldn't get one from that particular shop and all they said was that there aren't any of their shops near us and wasn't there a pet shop in the town we could go to?

I don't think they quite got the reason why we wanted to find a breeder... We said that we have both had bad expreiences with pets at home animals and don't agree with their ethics (or lack of).

I don't know why I'm ranting about this, it wasn't the shop assistant's faults they were helpful but I thought it was a bit misleading that the poster said they knew about breeders in the area but they obviously don't 

They had a few extremely pregnant hamsters in there, I'm guessing probably other pet shop hamsters who had been mis-sexed and given to them. I think that Pets Corner is a step up from Pets at Home in terms of how they keep/source their animals, but there is still a long way to go!


----------



## laurvystein (Dec 21, 2009)

At least you know places are slowly turning around to gain a better knowledge and provide better care for the pets!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

laurvystein said:


> At least you know places are slowly turning around to gain a better knowledge and provide better care for the pets!


Yeah that is good to know, just wish Pets at Home would change their ways as they are one of the biggest pet shops grr


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm so annoyed that I have hit a brick wall with my hamster breeder search... apparantly there are none in Kent at all


----------



## laurvystein (Dec 21, 2009)

I haven't even tried to look in my area yet!


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_sounds good, theres a few near me, might check them out 2mw if hubby lets me hehe do they sell rats ? :blush:_


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

Please dont buy pets from pet shops. They may say they are from local breeders, but the kind of breeders who sell their rats in pet shops cannot be breeding for health or temperament as they do not know where their rats go or what they suffer from throughout their lives, so cant make breeding decisions based on that. Plus ethically, the kind of breeders who supply pet shops are generally not that brilliant - most dont care where they go or who to, just how much they can get for them or swap food for them. We rescued 2 boys from our local pet shop a few years ago who weren't even weaned - and the rest of their litter had died in the shop before we were called to help. I had to syringe feed them at first.

If you are looking for rats - email [email protected] for a list of breeders, or try your local rescue. Dont be put off by distance, if you check on rat forums there are rat shows all over the country and people will often help transport rescue and breeder babies to new homes. I've had rats from Portsmouth - and I'm in Yorkshire - it can be done.

I'm sorry I dont know about hamster breeders, but I would google hamster clubs - I can guarantee you there will be hamster breeders near to you - and many in rescue too!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> Please dont buy pets from pet shops. They may say they are from local breeders, but the kind of breeders who sell their rats in pet shops cannot be breeding for health or temperament as they do not know where their rats go or what they suffer from throughout their lives, so cant make breeding decisions based on that. Plus ethically, the kind of breeders who supply pet shops are generally not that brilliant - most dont care where they go or who to, just how much they can get for them or swap food for them. We rescued 2 boys from our local pet shop a few years ago who weren't even weaned - and the rest of their litter had died in the shop before we were called to help. I had to syringe feed them at first.
> 
> If you are looking for rats - email [email protected] for a list of breeders, or try your local rescue. Dont be put off by distance, if you check on rat forums there are rat shows all over the country and people will often help transport rescue and breeder babies to new homes. I've had rats from Portsmouth - and I'm in Yorkshire - it can be done.
> 
> I'm sorry I dont know about hamster breeders, but I would google hamster clubs - I can guarantee you there will be hamster breeders near to you - and many in rescue too!


Buying a hamster from a pet shop even a better looking one isnt exactly my first choice, but I really don't think there are any breeders/rescues here, or if there are then they are hiding very well!


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

Have you tried contacting the hamster clubs for breeder lists?
Southern Hamster Club

Home - National Hamster Council

Welcome to the British Hamster Association Web Site

If there's clubs, you can guarantee there are breeders, from a quick google search I found the above sites. They wont come knocking on your door with hamsters in buckets, you might have to get in touch or google search or ring around


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> Have you tried contacting the hamster clubs for breeder lists?
> Southern Hamster Club
> 
> Home - National Hamster Council
> ...


Ooh have tried th southern hamster club but haven't heard of the other 2 - thanks 

And thats a shame about them not knocking on the door with hamsters in buckets


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

I'll pass on the hamsters, but if anyone wants to pass me buckets of rats, yes please


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> I'll pass on the hamsters, but if anyone wants to pass me buckets of rats, yes please


I would settle for either 

I have found 2 breeders who are near to where I live yayyy! Thankies


----------

